# New Neighbors.......



## drdoolittle (Sep 24, 2019)

Oh no!!!  Our new neighbors just started moving in today!  I don't mind new neighbors, but between their young child screaming and their yappy little dog, my Pyr, Sheba, is barking almost nonstop tonight! I don't feel I should correct her, but how do I let her know that the neighbors and their dog are not a threat? Sheba and her pups, Hondo and Cara are loose in our fenced part of our property all night.  I'm hoping the neighbor's dog goes inside at night.....but I can still hear him outside barking and it's almost 10pm...I get up at 3:45am.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm not sure how to handle that one but I wish you luck.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 24, 2019)

There will certainly be an adjustment period.....as ya can see from my avatar we have a gsd and this past year has gone from 20acres to an RV park to a half acre lot, to our house on a little more than an acre with no fence.....we live in a neighborhood on the outskirts of town....with children walking the streets and cars zipping by. It has taken her a while to become calmer and less barky. We continue to work with her, but do not scold her to shut up.....we thank her for drawing our attention to whatever it is and use okay....it is okay, we hear/see it, thanks.....she has made great strides in this area, but we want her to bark at the important things and whenever she barks there is a reason.....people walking the street cross the road when they get to our house.........I would introduce yourself to the neighbor and explain the situation and if they agree introduce the dog to them so they have their scent in their "data banks" and it should lessen the warning barks....otherwise, it will take a little time until the "new routine" is gotten used to....wish ya the Best!!....


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 24, 2019)

That sounds awful!
I hope it gets better...maybe introduce yourself and somehow mention the dog issue?


----------



## drdoolittle (Sep 25, 2019)

Thankfully, Sheba wasn't barking as much as their dog after a little while.  I think they finally took their dog inside at some point because I didn't hear him this morning.
We have 5 acres, they have 6, but both properties run long not wide.
I may go over this weekend to welcome them and tell them about our animals....I work in dog rescue and have 7 indoor dogs that go out in the same area at different times of the day.  Hopefully they are animal lovers!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 25, 2019)

I Hope things get worked out.


----------



## drdoolittle (Sep 25, 2019)

I think everything will be fine.  I haven't heard the neighbor's dog at all tonight.  I heard them doing some stuff, but Sheba isn't barking at them at all.☺


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 25, 2019)

Good news!!


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 9, 2020)

drdoolittle said:


> Oh no!!!  Our new neighbors just started moving in today!  I don't mind new neighbors, but between their young child screaming and their yappy little dog, my Pyr, Sheba, is barking almost nonstop tonight! I don't feel I should correct her, but how do I let her know that the neighbors and their dog are not a threat? Sheba and her pups, Hondo and Cara are loose in our fenced part of our property all night.  I'm hoping the neighbor's dog goes inside at night.....but I can still hear him outside barking and it's almost 10pm...I get up at 3:45am.


Fortunately, there are some things you can do to make that pup clam up and get the peace and quiet you need
Talk to your neighbour about it, Block the dog's view, make friends and be present, Use a dog whistle or sonic training device. try to do this first. we don't want to file a noise complaint, do we?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2020)

Did you ever go meet the new neighbors?


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 14, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Did you ever go meet the new neighbors?


yeah, I did.. I mean, I have to. so we won't have any issues beforehand.. prevention is better than cure is what they always say.


----------



## drdoolittle (Feb 12, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Did you ever go meet the new neighbors?


No, I haven't.  My husband went over and met them when they first moved in.  Things have calmed down a lot.  My dogs still bark at their dog or children when they are out, but not excessively.  If I think they've been barking too much I kennel them for a bit.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 13, 2020)

drdoolittle said:


> No, I haven't.  My husband went over and met them when they first moved in.  Things have calmed down a lot.  My dogs still bark at their dog or children when they are out, but not excessively.  If I think they've been barking too much I kennel them for a bit.


We always chat with our neighbours, we usually share food, harvest, fish, and fruits, Its a practice here in the Philippines.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 27, 2020)

drdoolittle said:


> Oh no!!!  Our new neighbors just started moving in today!  I don't mind new neighbors, but between their young child screaming and their yappy little dog, my Pyr, Sheba, is barking almost nonstop tonight! I don't feel I should correct her, but how do I let her know that the neighbors and their dog are not a threat? Sheba and her pups, Hondo and Cara are loose in our fenced part of our property all night.  I'm hoping the neighbor's dog goes inside at night.....but I can still hear him outside barking and it's almost 10pm...I get up at 3:45am.


Sometimes, strangers will make any tame dog a howler, have you checked online for alternatives on what to do with the dogs? I know there is some kind of tool to make her quiet down. without you correcting her.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 2, 2020)

drdoolittle said:


> Oh no!!!  Our new neighbors just started moving in today!  I don't mind new neighbors, but between their young child screaming and their yappy little dog, my Pyr, Sheba, is barking almost nonstop tonight! I don't feel I should correct her, but how do I let her know that the neighbors and their dog are not a threat? Sheba and her pups, Hondo and Cara are loose in our fenced part of our property all night.  I'm hoping the neighbor's dog goes inside at night.....but I can still hear him outside barking and it's almost 10pm...I get up at 3:45am.


How was it now? do the dogs still bother? It really reminded me when our new neighbor moved in, What is it with new neighbors and their dogs? It's like a normal combination.


----------

